# Philippines Herf??



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

OK...I am taking a BIG chance here! I will be in the Philippines (Cebu) for at least the whole month of November. I wanted to see if any fellow gorillas were out there and wanted to herf. Of course, anyone else is welcome to fly out and join me too.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

itstim said:


> OK...I am taking a BIG chance here! I will be in the Philippines (Cebu) for at least the whole month of November. I wanted to see if any fellow gorillas were out there and wanted to herf. Of course, anyone else is welcome to fly out and join me too.


*Wow! What are you doing in Cebu man? 
Beautiful place, nice beaches, seafoods and never never forget to eat the Durian fruit.
Now let's ask Bonggoy if he is coming!

Have fun Tim.*


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

Fifteen years ago, and I would of been there. Have fun.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

motownflip said:


> Fifteen years ago, and I would of been there. Have fun.


:tpd: I lived at Subic Bay from 86 - 90. Don't know if it's near Cebu...


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

from what I remembered, Cebu is an awesome awesome place ... friendly people (compared to people in Manila) ... great beaches ... inexpensive everything ...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> *Wow! What are you doing in Cebu man?
> Beautiful place, nice beaches, seafoods and never never forget to eat the Durian fruit.
> Now let's ask Bonggoy if he is coming!
> 
> Have fun Tim.*


hey what about me..im half pinoy...:r

cant make this one bro..have fun..


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

:r


Rock Star said:


> hey what about me..im half pinoy...:r
> 
> cant make this one bro..have fun..


freddy since you only half u can only go half way...


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

pinoyman said:


> *Wow! What are you doing in Cebu man?
> Beautiful place, nice beaches, seafoods and never never forget to eat the Durian fruit.
> Now let's ask Bonggoy if he is coming!
> 
> Have fun Tim.*


Thanks! I will be there visiting my girlfriend, who lives in Cebu now, but is originally from Bohol. I am actually going to Bohol for a few days too while I am there. I love it there in the Philippines. I was there just a couple of months ago.

From your user name, it looks like you are from the Philippines. What part? Do you know where I can find good cigars there?


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

itstim said:


> Thanks! I will be there visiting my girlfriend, who lives in Cebu now, but is originally from Bohol. I am actually going to Bohol for a few days too while I am there. I love it there in the Philippines. I was there just a couple of months ago.
> 
> From your user name, it looks like you are from the Philippines. What part? Do you know where I can find good cigars there?


*I'm from Marikina City, Voted for the cleanest city in Asia!
Boholanas are one of the most loving and gentle Filipinas, But don't mess with them Amigo Cigars? You have to go north or pay more at the malls in Cebu. Very nice Hotel and Casino at the water front in Cebu City, 
We build it! *


----------

